# 2014 16' Flats / Skiff by Sundance



## Skyler0170 (Aug 4, 2013)

I'm thinking about getting a 2014 16' Flats / Skiff by Sundance. Anything thing I should know about them?


----------



## Finger_Mullet (Aug 19, 2005)

Skyler0170 said:


> I'm thinking about getting a 2014 16' Flats / Skiff by Sundance. Anything thing I should know about them?


Todd,

It is a hole in the water that you will pour money into. Fish from the beach or Roy's boat. 

Darin


----------



## bstarling (Apr 24, 2005)

Skyler, my boy. Listen to Darin. He speaks truths. Roy has a real nice boat, go with him and learn. Finish college, get a job, then buy a boat you will wish you hadn't. You'll have more $$ to waste.

Bill:fishing:


----------



## Finger_Mullet (Aug 19, 2005)

bstarling said:


> Skyler, my boy. Listen to Darin. He speaks truths. Roy has a real nice boat, go with him and learn. Finish college, get a job, then buy a boat you will wish you hadn't. You'll have more $$ to waste.
> 
> Bill:fishing:


Tell it Brother Bill!! Maybe he will listen to you. When he buys this said boat he will not have the funds to pull it to the beach and then put gas in it. 

Darin


----------



## Yakkin (Jul 5, 2013)

Any boat will give you more joy that admiring your bank statement.


----------



## Finger_Mullet (Aug 19, 2005)

Yakkin said:


> Any boat will give you more joy that admiring your bank statement.


Skylar is 17 and goes to high school and works at Bojangles part time. 

Darin


----------



## bstarling (Apr 24, 2005)

Skylar, you have a yak,,,it will go in no water in places boats only dream of. Use it and save the planet from your exhaust fumes. You will also save your wallet a lot of $$ that you work hard for. Listen to Darin, you won't have enough $$ to get to the beach to use the boat after the payments. Be happy with what you have and don't worry about what you don't have. Go fishing and have fun.,

Bill :fishing:


----------

